# Some blindfolding questions.



## Squeek (Jun 2, 2008)

So I just recently learned this blindfolding method, I really don't know the official name for it so heres the link. I think its 2 cycle or something. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTxY-GrivnY&feature=related

anyway, I still can't memorize a full solve yet, only the Orientation of corners and permutation of corners, sometimes not even all the permutations. Usually I get suck on cases where I end up with the correct piece in what I call the swapping area. I don't know the actual term for it but its the spot where a cubie goes after the buffer zone. ( sorry for the bad descriptions please bare with it) So what would you do in this situation?
Also how do you practice if you can't completely memorize? Do you memorize as much as you can and then look again and memorize again? Or how so?


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 2, 2008)

okay, I'm learning from that tutorial too. When you have the correct piece in the 'swapping area' (I have no idea what it's called either, lol), you just change it for a piece that's not already correct. So for CP, if the piece that's in UBR (the swapping area) is correct, just use the alg to exchange it with a different one. So if my UBR is correct, but, say, my UBL (corner 1) isn't, I would use L2 F2 to put it in the buffer zone, then swap them with the alg, then keep going with that piece, and so on.
The ways I'm practicing are:
memo-ing CO and CP and solving them blindfolded, then memo-ing the edges and solving them blindfolded.
or solving it with the BLD method with my eyes open.
In fact, now that I'm kinda pumped about BLD I'm gonna go do my first complete solve! (yesterday I tried one, and got everything correct except 2 U face edges flipped, and all four upper corners permuted wrongly.


----------



## Squeek (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, I really over estimated BLD. I know it does get harder with different methods but this method is rather simple. I can solve the cube with this only looking about 3 times so I will have this down within a week or so. Good luck with your first solve!


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, this methods pretty easy, that guy has some nice BLD times on youtube too, ~3:30, iirc. 
btw, 3 tries, 3 times being off by like 2-4 edges


----------



## amateurguy (Jun 2, 2008)

Ah, I used to have trouble understanding this too. Umm... apparently now, there are two different definitions for the 'buffer zone'. The official one I recall was that (following the method you're learning) your _UBR place_ is the 'buffer zone' (or in your case, the 'swapping area'). But seerusgod (the guy explaining in the video) says that the _UFR place_ is the 'buffer zone'.

Following the official definitions, I would say that there are two zones: the 'buffer zone' and the 'target zone'. So using the J-perm, the piece in the 'buffer zone' (UBR) gets shot to the 'target zone' (UFR). If you don't mind weaponry analogies, I'd say the J-perm is akin to firing a gun. The buffer zone is the bullet chamber, the piece in the buffer zone is your bullet, and the target zone is your bullseye! 

So let's say you're solving corners and suddenly the piece in your buffer zone, the UBR piece, is correct. Just like what immortalcube said, you put another incorrect piece in your buffer zone and follow on. 

So let's say you memorize corners with numbers and your cycles go like this:

(3 5 7)(1 4 6 8)

You follow through (3 5 7) but then after that cycle you'd find that your UBR piece is correct. So never mind. I put my (1) corner piece in the target zone and swap my UBR piece with that (1) corner piece. So now, UBR is in your (1) position and the (1) corner piece is in the buffer zone. Continue the (1 4 6 8) cycle and you'll come to the point that the (1) corner piece is back in the buffer zone. Remember that your UBR corner is in your (1) position because you put it there earlier? So your execution should be like this:

(3 5 7)(1 4 6 8 *1*)

I hope you understand this! If not, please tell and I'll try to make an example solve (if I'm free).

Oh, and I first practiced by (in order):

1. Following through the blindfold solve with my eyes open.
2. Looking at the cube, plan one step (as in like 'swap one edge'), close eyes, execute step, open eyes, plan next step, close eyes...
3. Repeating Step 2 except do whole stages like CO and then EO...
4. Writing down all the necessary info of a scrambled cube on a piece of paper and then solving it under the table with reference to the paper.
5. Solving the whole cube blindfolded!

P.S. immortalcube: If you do L2 F2, the UF edge would not be restored back for the J-perm and your edges will be messed up after you've done the swap. I think your setup move for swapping UBL and UBR should be *F2* L2 F2. Hopefully, that would give you a successful solve!


----------



## Squeek (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok so I am at the phase where I right down the entire solve on paper. I can do everything except im not 100% with the edges. Ill start at my buffer piece and work around and whenever the piece (Blue White in my case since I hold my cube Red front and White top) gets back to its spot I think im done but I end up missing a few edges at the end. How can I make sure that I am completely done with the edges?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 2, 2008)

I used this tutorial and did my first BLD solve in less than two days


----------



## Squeek (Jun 3, 2008)

Wanna answer my question?... lol


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 3, 2008)

What I do, is when I think I'm done with my letter sequence, I go back through and tap all of the cubies I have memo-ed and see if there are any that aren't memo-ed that are not solved. If there are some, you do the same thing as in CP, swap it out and keep going.



> P.S. immortalcube: If you do L2 F2, the UF edge would not be restored back for the J-perm and your edges will be messed up after you've done the swap. I think your setup move for swapping UBL and UBR should be F2 L2 F2. Hopefully, that would give you a successful solve!



I tried out both of these sequences on a solved cube:
L2 F2 [L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R] (<-- the J-perm) F2 L2
F2 L2 F2 [L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R] F2 L2 F2
They both do the same thing: swap UBR and UBR, and swap UB and UR. I think my problem lies in the setup moves for EO and EP, so I've been practicing just that step.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay well here's what i do in that situation. 

That point you're talking of (the swapping area) (slot 2). When i see that that will be solved before the rest, i just put it in another unsolve cubie's slot. For example, say i've already done: 173 and then the slot is solved, i'll then carry on to an unsolved one, say 6, for example and so on, understand?


----------



## amateurguy (Jun 3, 2008)

> > P.S. immortalcube: If you do L2 F2, the UF edge would not be restored back for the J-perm and your edges will be messed up after you've done the swap. I think your setup move for swapping UBL and UBR should be F2 L2 F2. Hopefully, that would give you a successful solve!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, my bad. I thought it was the 'other' J-perm!


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, I figured you meant the one that switched the UF and UR edges (or whichever they are, can't remember, lol).


----------

